# Armadillo



## ddrriizz (May 20, 2019)

Got a armadillo tearing up the yard. I live in a subdivision, so shooting it is out of the question. Does anyone know how to catch one in a cage?


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts (May 5, 2019)

Armadillos don't take bait. You have to lead it to the trap by placing it along its track and creating barriers towards the trap. They are poor climbers so I used landscape rocks.


----------



## Grass Clippins (Apr 30, 2018)

@ddrriizz You may have grub problem. Get rid of his food source and let him go be someone else's problem.


----------



## ddrriizz (May 20, 2019)

Grass Clippins said:


> @ddrriizz You may have grub problem. Get rid of his food source and let him go be someone else's problem.


Thanks I'll try that.


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts (May 5, 2019)

From my experience, getting rid of the grubs will not get rid of your pests. I tried spreading grub killer before my armadillo, skunk, and raccoon issues. They still continued to tear up my yard.


----------



## ddrriizz (May 20, 2019)

DuncanMcDonuts said:


> From my experience, getting rid of the grubs will not get rid of your pests. I tried spreading grub killer before my armadillo, skunk, and raccoon issues. They still continued to tear up my yard.


This is the first year I've ever seen one in my yard. Wish I could shoot it.


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts (May 5, 2019)

As aggravating as these animals are, I try to respect their right to live. It'd be much easier to take a pellet gun to a skunk to avoid getting sprayed and so I don't have to spend money to rent a truck, or avoid getting scratched/bitten by a disease carrying vector (leprosy for armadillos and rabies for the raccoon/skunks).

But here I am, about to relocate my 6th pest after accidentally trapping a second skunk. That makes 1 armadillo last year, 3 raccoons and 2 skunks this year. And I know there's at least one more raccoon and skunk in my area.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I have had armadillos, rabbits, skunks, toads, frogs, lizards, and birds in my yard and flowerbeds numerous times.

I have a family of mockingbirds that absolutely patrol my yard picking off any insect stupid enough to move then.

I just leave them all alone. They will help get rid of the insects in your yard and beds, and then they move on.

You will have to re-rake your beds once in a while, but you need eventually to freshen up the mulch anyway, so....

I just consider them to be my outdoor pets, except they furnish their own food and no vet bills! No big deal, really.


----------



## avionics12 (Jul 2, 2018)

I had great success using a "baited" trap from :https://www.thearmadillotrap.com/

It is pricey for sure, however it works and I did not have a problem afterwards.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Armadillos are easy to trap, but then you have to deal with them. Check your local laws first.

Some states will not let you relocate them. You may have to have a hunting license to kill them.

Wear gloves and cover all exposed skin. They carry leprosy that is highly contagious to humans. Seriously.

Like I said, I just let them eat their fill of grubs, and move on. Easier to touch up the beds than deal with live ones.


----------



## Trs (Sep 13, 2019)

They leave holes in my yard that are golf ball to tennis ball in size. It took 7 bag of topsoil to fill in all the holes left in 2 nights! I live in an area where I can shoot them. I hate to do it but I have had zero luck deterring them. I have one now and will have to sit up all night tonight with a flashlight and a .22 Rifle waiting for him to show up.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I think if you plan to shoot them, you should be aware of their super secret armored ninja defense evasion move:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ItU9mhrDaA


----------



## Trs (Sep 13, 2019)

Trs said:


> They leave holes in my yard that are golf ball to tennis ball in size. It took 7 bag of topsoil to fill in all the holes left in 2 nights! I live in an area where I can shoot them. I hate to do it but I have had zero luck deterring them. I have one now and will have to sit up all night tonight with a flashlight and a .22 Rifle waiting for him to show up.


I have noticed the armadillo damage tends to be in areas where I've watered my lawn / shrubbery. I suspect watering brings their food sources to the surface.


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

If you find the hole where the live. Take Cayenne pepper and spread in the mouth and around the hole. it worked good for us. If you have a acre of land you just going to have to live with nature some.


----------

